
British scientists develop a genetically modified virus that kills cancer cells - rmason
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-6405481/British-scientists-develop-genetically-modified-virus-kills-cancer-cells.html
======
craftyguy
Here's a much better article on Oxford's website:
[http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2018-11-20-modified-virus-used-
kill...](http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2018-11-20-modified-virus-used-kill-cancer-
cells)

------
IXxXI
Vice did a special on utilizing viruses to kill cancer 3 years ago. AFAIK the
technology was flawed then, it would need improving upon for this to represent
a true breakthrough.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18498646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18498646)

